# UK, Nottingham



## dpmcalister (Jul 2, 2006)

I've been in the Nottingham area for 3 months now and am still without a roleplaying group () so...

Is anyone in the Nottingham area looking for an additional experienced player or DM? I'm available on Tuesday or Wednesday nights and am willing to play almost anything. On the DMing front I can run the following:

d20 Modern (the OGL Wild West rules-set).
D&D3.5 (Living Greyhawk (I would prefer to only run the Onnwal regional scenarios though) or Skull & Bones).
Spycraft (either version, but I prefer v1).
Stargate SG-1
Star Trek: The Next Generation (the LUG version).
Star Wars (the d20 version - my own preference is for Rebellion Era adventures, but I'll run in other eras if that's what the players want).
Top Secret/S.I.
Warhammer Fantasy Role Play (again, either version - no preference this time).

For those who like to know a little bit about potential players and DMs, here's a brief gaming resume 

I started roleplaying in 1984 with the old Basic D&D set. My favourite systems are Warhammer Fantasy Role Play and Top Secret/S.I. but I am also experienced on a number of other systems (if a little rusty). I'm 35 years old and have written scenarios that have been used in the Sarbreenar and Living Spycraft campaigns. I've also done a bit of behind the scenes work in RPGs as Plot/Scenario Controller for Sarbreenar (1999-2002), UK Regional Branch Director for Living Spycraft (2003-2005), and RPG Manager for Gen Con UK 2004. I'm currently the Marketing Manager for Gen Con UK 2007.

If any of this interests you, please either post a reply here or e-mail me at dpmcalister [at] gmail [dot] com.


----------



## TheVoiceOfReason (Jul 5, 2006)

*UK Gamers*

ENWorld is populated largely by Americans... You'll have better luck looking on message boards such as that on www.orcnest.com ... This is where i found the London Gamers Yahoo mailing list, which has proved immensly useful (will post direct link if i can find it again)


----------



## TheNovaLord (Jul 5, 2006)

Hello dpmcalister

We are a group of folk currently playing 3.5 in Derby city centre. One of our players lives in Nottm and we occassionally play there, also we play in Ashbourne on occassion. 80% of time in Derby centre if this isnt too far for you (in a house with no kids, pets or spouses).

Have forwarded your ad to rest of our group to see what they think about a youngster such as your self joining!! (we are 38 to 48 i think) 

We normally play once a week, with the odd solo if someone misses, with me DMing, on either a Mon, Tue Or Wed nite so that fits you ok. 
We have been going 4 years, though some of the players i have gamed with for nearly 25 years now.
we play DND at the mo, but in the past have played SPI dragonquest, Eberron, my homewritten sci-fi d20, MERP and someone is abit to start a pirate d20. One of the chaps has played living greyhawk a bit and says we should try it to sharpen us up a bit, as we get the odd player death from awful tactics and not knowing charcater abilities etc!!

email me at JRRTalking(at)aol(dot)com for a chat if u wish.

John

PS i hope u like humous dip as we sem to consume bucket fulls over the gaming table, no one smokes and we have a bit of booze.

PPS cant ever recall going anywhere near 3 months without a game, think it would finsih me off!!


----------



## dpmcalister (Jul 6, 2006)

Thanks John, I'll be in contact


----------



## TheNovaLord (Jul 6, 2006)

email recieved and replied too!!

John


----------



## paulsometimes (Jul 20, 2006)

TheVoiceOfReason said:
			
		

> ENWorld is populated largely by Americans... You'll have better luck looking on message boards such as that on www.orcnest.com ... This is where i found the London Gamers Yahoo mailing list, which has proved immensly useful (will post direct link if i can find it again)




My click on the orcnest link brought a page no longer available message.


----------



## dpmcalister (Jul 20, 2006)

There's a missing "s" http://www.orcsnest.com/


----------

